# Gold Print/ Gold Screen Printing Ink



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

I thinking about doing some t-shirts using gold screen printing ink just wondered if anyone got any pics of t-shirts that have gold screen printed onto it I’ve searched the site as well as used search engines but so far haven’t found any examples, just want to see what it looks like before I purchase some as its quite pricey.


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Rema
I would advise looking at union metallic mirror gold.
I will get you sent a colour card if you want.
P.M. me your address and I will sort it out tomorrow for you.
Regards
Phil


----------



## Magik Inc (Oct 2, 2006)

That mirror gold does look good. My printer charges .10 per for that. You can also go for Metallic rich gold from Union. Foil is in high demand now
and looks really good. It's about a $1 more per.


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the advice, anyone got and examples would love to see a t-shirts dont using this ink.


----------



## goldmichael (Nov 10, 2013)

It would be super cool if the T-shirt was gold and there was a huge 3D Gold Cube in the middle of it.


----------



## Jeffe65er (Nov 13, 2013)

a t-shirts dont using this ink.


----------

